# Motocross photos



## Adam934MX (Aug 19, 2009)

These are my shots taken last weekend at Unadilla in New Berlin, New York. Comments and criticism is greatly appreciated as I'm trying to improve.

1






2.





3.





4.






5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





15.


----------



## loopy (Aug 19, 2009)

Great series! My favourite is #8.


----------



## gb3 (Aug 19, 2009)

#8 Tells the story... It would almost be better in that series if it were the last photo. Great shots!


----------



## JayClark79 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awsome shots! If your not a Pro you should be lol... Hopefully you didnt get hit by any of the Unadilla roost that packs some serious rocks!


----------



## boomer (Aug 19, 2009)

Great shots! Love them all


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 19, 2009)

You will get more individual C&C if you don't post so many photos in on thread.

That said, 1 and 2 I can do without. 3 and 4 are very nice. 5 and 6 could have been a better if you had moved back a bit so as to get some space over the helmet. 7 is a very nice portrait. I find 9 very funny. Can't help and wonder if he is answering his phone 

Nice series overall.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 19, 2009)

Number 9 he is removing a goggle cover.... a piece of film that he has 4 or 5 on so when one gets dirty he can quickly remove it and see again!!!  But I like the cell phone idea BETTER!!! LOL


----------



## ToddLange (Aug 19, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> Number 9 he is removing a goggle cover.... a piece of film that he has 4 or 5 on so when one gets dirty he can quickly remove it and see again!!!  But I like the cell phone idea BETTER!!! LOL



lol, guys, its called a tearoff. haha. my buddy owns a 4wheeler shop and we work on motocross bikes and all that and his son rides, and thats where my  photography began, but ya. its a tearoff. lol.

on topic.

i think these are great shots.

what gear you usin?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 19, 2009)

There are some nice shots but some are too tight and i would like to see the ground on the jump shot to show height


----------



## polymoog (Aug 21, 2009)

Really great shots, good DOF, crisp images and vibrant colours - just watch for burnt highlights which occur in some of the pics, would also like to know what equipment you were using


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 22, 2009)

Great shots!!! My favorites are 3 and 8. I would also like to know what equipment you are using.


----------



## Adam934MX (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and criticism everybody. I'm using a D80 and a Sigma 70-200 F/2.8, I've been shooting for a little under a year. 8 of my images will run in next months Racer X, I was unable to post them but they're a lot better than anything I posted in here. I ordered a D300 today also.


----------



## JayClark79 (Aug 25, 2009)

Adam934MX said:


> 8 of my images will run in next months Racer X.


 
Knew you were a pro, i used to get motocross, and dirtrider magazine for about 5 years or so when I was younger and now a quality shot when I see it.


----------



## Heck (Aug 25, 2009)

Your gonna love the D300 and that sigma lens is doing alright. Great shots.


----------



## ocular (Aug 25, 2009)

Adam934MX said:


> Thanks for the comments and criticism everybody. I'm using a D80 and a Sigma 70-200 F/2.8, I've been shooting for a little under a year. 8 of my images will run in next months Racer X, I was unable to post them but they're a lot better than anything I posted in here. I ordered a D300 today also.



 Sweet ass work dude :thumbup: I'm gonna check out that sigma.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 25, 2009)

7 is my fave 

The one thing I would say is your images are all pretty tightly cropped. Like I said in another thread similar to this, I know it's a fast paced sport and sometimes the crop you want is hard to get, but more is less, you can always chop out some extra after.

The images are all great though!


----------



## Wozza (Aug 26, 2009)

Fantastic work, great action and nice close crops make you feel like you are there. Wouldn't mind the odd slightly less tight shot though. That Sigma 70-200 is a great lens, I love mine.


----------



## kayliana (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the one of Dungey.  Very good shots.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome photos guy. I love all of them exept 1 but #9 is my favorite


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 7, 2009)

nice group, those rides in yellow stand out nice


----------



## cassio (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are really clear shots!

I agree with most of the guys, it's #8!  

--
Follow my blog, Adventure Travel Asia!
Get email updates here


----------



## inTempus (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome work man,  really like your work.


----------

